# contacto magnético



## luq (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola,

Me gustaría haceros una pregunta. Estoy intentando controlar la apertura de una puerta/ventana mediante un contacto magnético, pero me encuentro con la duda de la conexión, ya que necesito conectarlo a un Bus que a su vez va conectado a un PSoC para controlar la apertura/no apertura de la puerta. He mirado bastante por internet y no obtengo información al respecto, ¿alguno tiene idea de algún contacto que me pudiese valer? ¿o algún otro método?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Luq,
Has visto los seguros que utilizan las cajas registradores?
a lo mejor uno de esos te podria servir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2011)

Sensores Hall y switch magnéticos.

Saludos !


----------



## luq (Mar 14, 2011)

Gracias a los dos¡

Eso me habían comentado, de hecho esa era la idea que pretendía expresar, la de utilizar switch magnéticos, la duda es saber si funciona como si fuese una continuidad eléctrica, es decir, que al cerrarse el circuito voy a tener tensión en la pata del PSoC al que lo conecte. Creo que si pero...


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi luq, pues hay de varios tipos,  
los normalmente cerrados a los que tienes que aplicar una corriente para abrir 
y cuando quitas la corriente regresan a su posicion mediante un resorte.
o Bipolares donde tienes que invertir la corriente para abrir o cerrar.
depende de tu aplicacion, cual te convienen.


----------



## luq (Mar 14, 2011)

Gracias Unikfriend

Me centraré en esos. Ahora voy a ver que me conviene, si cerrados o bipolares (imagino que será cerrado). 
Gracias


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi luq,

http://www.allegromicro.com/en/Products/Design/an/an27705.pdf


----------

